# NoFap founder Alex Rhodes filing federal anti-defamation lawsuit



## thewannacryguy (Dec 18, 2019)

_My advice to everyone here is to grab your popcorn and enjoy the show. Do not participate._

NoFap founder Alex Rhodes claims he has been attacked online by people being financed by the porn industry. He is filing an anti-defamation lawsuit in response. In his lawsuit he alleges that individual Nicole Prause has been defaming him on behalf of organization Liberos LLC.

Plaintiff Rhodes claims the false stories have been made about him online. These stories are intended to defame him, thus reducing him credibility and discouraging people to join the NoFap movement. They have also had a negative impact on his mental health. He demands the defendants are prohibited from posting false statements about him and receives compensation for both defamation and legal fees.

He demands trial by jury. I don't know how he's going to get an unbiased jury on a case involving adult material and NoFap. lol.

From source 3:


> 67. Defendants published and re-published the False Statements of and concerning Plaintiff Rhodeson the Internet, and other mediums, asserting and creating the false impression that, among other things, Plaintiff Rhodes stalks women, makes rape threats, is a misogynist, works with the extremist group “Proud Boys”, and is in violation of no-contact/restraining orders.  Further, Defendants published and republished allegations that NoFap supports the extremist/hate group “Proud Boys”, promotes misogyny, promotes rape threats, and generally is a hate group.



From source 3:


> 84. As a result of the false light in which he has been placed, Plaintiff Rhodes has suffered harm to his interest in privacy, mental distress, and special damages, in an amount exceeding the jurisdictional minimum of Seventy-Five Thousand Dollars ($75,000.00), with the exact amount to be proven at trial.



Source 1:
_Warning: This video is designed to encourage viewers to donate. I am including it in this thread for informative purposes only._



Source 2: https://nofap.com/defend-alex/
Source 3: https://nofap.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/Alexander-Rhodes-vs-Nicole-Prause-and-Liberos-LLC.pdf
Source 4: https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/30620620/RHODES_v_PRAUSE_et_al


----------



## Gimper (Dec 19, 2019)

Rhodes sounds like a next-level BS artist. He can't make any money on NoFap, so he gets butt hurt and finally IS able to make money by suing an actual neuroscientist? This could end him. It probably should.


----------



## rehevkor (Dec 19, 2019)

<EDITED - never mind, suspicious posts were deleted>


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 19, 2019)

Rather ironically NoFaps Alex Rhodes is acting like a total wanker


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 19, 2019)

While I don't think his movement is based on any kind of sound logic, much less employing it in its methods, stated goals and approach to the world, I did see some of the claims brought against him by random journalists and similar such people. People have been justifiably pinged by the law for less.

So he is a cunt but I don't think he is without a third leg to stand on here.


----------



## thewannacryguy (Dec 19, 2019)

I think that while NoFap is based on pseudoscience, there are people on the internet with problems stemming from excessive sexual activity. NoFap gives such people a bubble to recover in and refocus on more important matters in life.

I've seen NoFap get criticized plenty of times. I haven't seen the fucked up things that Alex is claiming to be subjected to.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 25, 2019)

When asked about his impressions on the assault, the culprit says he doesn't "give a fuck".

... 

In other news, there is a report saying that online sex ads have become more aggressive lately. 

... 

"I swear I wasn't checking soviet Russian porn sites. Soviet Russian porn sites were checking me!"


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 25, 2019)

Fwiw, Rhodes did appear on a podcast with Gavin McInness. That's just an undisputed fact.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Fwiw, Rhodes did appear on a podcast with Gavin McInness. That's just an undisputed fact.


Is appearing on a show with the founder (and apparently no longer member, though whether it was the case at the time I don't know) the same as supporting, much less being a member of the organisation?

What was the content of the show? I would hate to condemn someone for actually debating someone on their views, or even just being some weird guest combo.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Is appearing on a show with the founder (and apparently no longer member, though whether it was the case at the time I don't know) the same as supporting, much less being a member of the organisation?


It was McInnes's personal podcast, suggesting that Rhodes got invited over. I haven't had the chance to view it (you can look it up, the other member on the podcast for that appearance is Mercedes Carrera, a pornstar who appelaed to GamerGate and she got arrested earlier this year for child abuse).

It's also important to note that the Proud Boys does consider themselves a part of NoFap (their "third stage" is pledging to not masturbate) and that the NoFap cult in and of itself maps on pretty darn well on the Proud Boys mindset. Even if we take Rhodes in the best possible light, it still means that he exposed his own audience to a blatantly fascist group who also considers themselves to be a part of NoFap. No matter how you really spin that, it means you're going to have cross-member contamination (so NoFap members become Proud Boys or support the ideas the hate group believes in due to cross-member contamination) which is a pretty big issue.

I'll also point out that the strategy of "cross-contaminate your self-help beliefs with that of a blatant hate group so your followers radicalize into hate group members even if you on paper disavow their beliefs" isn't all that uncommon of a strategy for the alt-right (it's something that someone like Jordan Peterson pretty much entirely relies on) so I'll personally hold Rhodes responsible for that to some extent. 

I guess we'll see how this court case plays out, as sadly I don't appear to be able to find the Exhibits mentioned in the document that could directly back up the supposed defamatory claims (one just has to wonder why Rhodes didn't include those?) and I honestly am not entirely interested enough to go looking.


----------



## 1NOOB (Dec 25, 2019)

What is nofap ?  /outoftheloop


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 25, 2019)

1NOOB said:


> What is nofap ?  /outoftheloop


Nofap = not to masturbate


----------



## 1NOOB (Dec 25, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Nofap = not to masturbate


perfect explanation as to what is nofap /s    not literally you wont go to court cause you did not masturbate.......i mean NoFap founder  mean theres something tangible but have no clue as to what NoFap is .


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2019)

1NOOB said:


> What is nofap ?  /outoftheloop


It is a quasi self help, and dare I saw lifestyle, group that advocates not masturbating, and indeed the use of pornography, and considers both quite bad to do. That said from where I sit they also never let a little thing like science and generally accepted standards of medical practice get in the way of a good story, guide their methodology or otherwise inform them which leads to some extremely dubious claims, suggestions of courses of action and otherwise.

I don't know where their rhetoric rises from (in some cases it reminds me of hardcore 1800s Christian offshoots (a la Kellog of Kellog's corn flakes fame) that were popular in the US around then, other times make it up as you go along new age nonsense, other times the kernel of a good idea spun up in typical cult*/not even lay person's understanding of science fashion) but I find it extremely hard to advocate for, even if you are someone that might be said to struggle with (we will skip the compulsion, addiction, what is what, what are any modifiers porn might have discussion for now -- it is possible to find yourself with an addiction, or compulsion as the case may be, to absolutely anything with the reward processes of masturbation and porn making it a better possibility than being overly interested in street lighting). Speaking of addiction you may encounter such terminology from people that follow their advice (I relapsed [and watched porn/rubbed one out] being a common enough one, others being here is me day 1 and here is me day 90 without with the latter being worse than most weight loss commercials for choice camera angles and other such things) and they often tend to consider it from such angles.

*they are not quite a cult by most models people would use to determine such things but I usually treat their members the same way I do most cults and find it a decent course of action.

For a little while they were fairly popular on reddit and similar such circles but that stopped (don't know if they were banned, was not following things then) and were fairly benign but then we got all the stuff I mentioned above. Sadly they did also become the go to location for such advice for many of the internet generation.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 25, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> For a little while they were fairly popular on reddit and similar such circles but that stopped (don't know if they were banned, was not following things then) and were fairly benign but then we got all the stuff I mentioned above. Sadly they did also become the go to location for such advice for many of the internet generation.


Fad just passed when people realized that not jacking off doesn't actually give you super powers and is just like, really boring n shit.

It's said that 99% of humanity masturbates, and the other 1% is lying to you about it.


----------



## thewannacryguy (Dec 26, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> It's said that 99% of humanity masturbates, and the other 1% is lying to you about it.


When I was younger I believed that masturbation is sinful and would avoid it for months at a time. Half of the other 1% is not lying.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Dec 26, 2019)

thewannacryguy said:


> When I was younger I believed that masturbation is sinful and would avoid it for months at a time. Half of the other 1% is not lying.


It's a saying/reference to the fact that frequently those that preach the harshest against masturbation are usually the ones jacking off in private as well, they're just too ashamed to admit it and think up reasons why they should feel ashamed about it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 27, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> It's said that 99% of *sexually active* humanity masturbates, and the other 1% is lying to you about it.


Erm... I took the liberty of adding in this tidbit. I assume that's what you meant (the amount of children, asexuals and sexually disabled people represent a certain percentage of humanity as well).


----------



## Viri (Dec 27, 2019)

I think his source is that one episode of Seinfeld, where George decides to stop jerking it, and becomes super smart.


----------

